# Neve na Guarda (14 de Dezembro de 2008)



## Gerofil (30 Dez 2008 às 22:13)




----------



## actioman (12 Jan 2009 às 10:26)

Esta reportagem confesso que me passou desapercebida 

Que bela viagem Gerofil! Isso sim é estar no local certo à hora correcta!
Não se vê viva alma nas ruas! E é normal eram 2 da matina! 

A fotografia dos carros está um show, parecem carros esculpidos na neve!


----------



## ruiadam (13 Jan 2009 às 19:31)

Mais algumas tiradas nesse dia:






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------

